# Two PPPoE connections



## acleworth (May 11, 2011)

Is it possible to run two PPPoE connections at the same time? If so how would I configure ppp.conf? Would I add another profile?


----------



## pbd (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess it's possible. Just add another profile to /etc/ppp.conf.


----------



## ecazamir (Jun 3, 2011)

I think that only one of the profiles will be able to configure the default gateway. In this case, you will probably need to configure the default gateway and/or traffic balancing with an _ifup_ script.


----------



## fwaggle (Jun 3, 2011)

If you have two PPPoE connections from the same provider, ask if you can multi-link them. As I understand it it's a function of PPP, and it'll get you the true "double-bandwidth" I'm guessing you're looking for.


----------

